# Asus K53SM-SX010D



## RON28 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just want to ask how is this laptop for casual gaming at medium settings? Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Generation Core i5 / 4 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

and i stay in pune, can i get it for 38K if i bargain or flipkart is offering for best price. 

I only prefer ASUS laptops and don't ask me the reason, you all know that 

can any one give me the link of online website where i can get this laptop at factory price.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes!
Just get it!


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 10, 2012)

do you have any link to buy ASUS K43SA-VX042D Online?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the price in local market should be less than that of flipkart.


----------

